

Ask HN: Have you successfully sold a side project? - livestyle

I&#x27;m realizing now that I don&#x27;t have the time that I need to put into a side project I started.<p>It&#x27;s fully functional and can make money for someone right now.<p>What is the best way to sell a sideproject webapp?<p>p.s. I&#x27;m not a fan of flippa.
======
awwstn
Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but we've seen lots of side
projects go on to be successful community-owned products on Assembly.

Here's more about what it looks like:

[http://blog.assembly.com/our-incredible-
journey/](http://blog.assembly.com/our-incredible-journey/)

[http://sideprojects.assembly.com](http://sideprojects.assembly.com)

~~~
livestyle
Thanks for sharing.. Are you guys seeing some good traction for side projects?

p.s. I submitted my side project :)

------
sawyer1708
Maybe you could talk to a few of your best customers. This is often an
overlooked source.

------
cuchoi
There is a marketplace to buy and sell side projects
[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/home)

------
Backlash85
Why are you not a fan of Flippa? I have made over 90k on that site.. you have
to weed out the idiots ;)

~~~
livestyle
Can you sell web apps too?

------
danwolff
Why not talk to people who would nearly immediately appreciate your app's
utility?

------
danwolff
Why not talk to people who would find its utility obvious?

